# Firestone Super Cruiser, by Monarch



## B-Rad (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's my new project bike to match my lady's Firestone Super Cruiser in powder blue.  The wife gives her approval.  My guess is early fifties, so I need to pull out my books or mozy on over to 37fleetwood's site ... unless he reads this first.

I have another Firestone made by J.C. Higgins from about the same era, and it's my rider.  Same orange and black.

I'm new to the forum, but I have a lot of bikes and many projects.  I'll post more soon.


----------



## B-Rad (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh yeah ... I'm in the market for either a front fender OR just the locomotive headlamp and the chrome airplane fender ornament.  Any leads?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 8, 2011)

If your bike still has the aluminum ID plate on the BB, it can be year dated by the serial #. As for the other, it's made by Murray, who made JC Higgins bikes for Sears. I have one too. Firestone pilot:


----------



## slick (Jun 8, 2011)

I believe your Firestone is earlier than mine. Yours appears to be late 40's? Mine is early 50's I think? Mine is the boys orange and black one.


----------



## B-Rad (Jun 8, 2011)

Yep, that's the same lady's model I have, but mine is powder blue.  I like that one too.  Yep, the men's model has the springer fork but everything else looks the same.  So, Murray made the JC Higgins.  Good info.


----------



## B-Rad (Aug 17, 2011)

*Restored Firestone Super Cruiser*

Here's the final restoration.  See first post for "before" shot.

Still need the year.  I'll get the S/N, but I think it's between '49 and '51.

Anyone have a source for new springs?  I bottom it out when I sit on it.  No pre-load.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Aug 17, 2011)

*hello*

any   body have  an  extra  rocket ship   for the  front  fender i need on e    for my bike  cpcsps@yahoo.com   or   chucksoldbikes on  the   cabe  please  send price   and info thank  u


----------

